# Lake District - Wild- Camping?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We normally wild-camp and do not experience much difficulty finding a spot and we are not too worried about being absolutely level.

However we will soon (end June-July) be visiting the Lake District for the first time in the MH. I am familiar with the area and its narrow roads, narrow valleys and steep hills.

How easy have other Members found it to find wild-camping spots there?

I am aware of the Ambleside 'aire' and we may use that for a couple of nights but we would like to know the possibilities of ranging further afield and stopping for the night.

Thanks in advance.

Geoff


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Geoff
very difficult in the lakes. There are few laybyes anyway as they tend to get full of people walking and leaving their cars there for hours on end.

You would be quite lucky to find anywhere to park the van let alone wild park Geoff unless you were on a camp site. 

Its a bit posh tourist up there to be honest and you may get moved on if you did find somwhere.

Phill


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Check out this thread
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-138702-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hymervanman said:


> Check out this thread
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-138702-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html


Thanks for that link - very useful info.

Phil's response seemed to confirm my idea that the Lakes, at least at low level, could be difficult, but I had been considering looking on the 'tops' as there is often a flat patch on the watersheds.

I usually have faith in my ability to sniff out somewhere and your link has given me more confidence - even for the Lakes.

Thanks again

Geoff


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

It's hard enough to find a parking space for car in the summer, I would imagine wild camping is very difficult unles you're prepared to travel just a few miles out of the main areas. There are a several good sites around teh Lakes (Ullswater has a few) although they can be a bit full and noisy at peak times.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Spiritofherald said:


> It's hard enough to find a parking space for car in the summer, I would imagine wild camping is very difficult unles you're prepared to travel just a few miles out of the main areas. There are a several good sites around teh Lakes (Ullswater has a few) although they can be a bit full and noisy at peak times.


Thanks

I certainly do not want to go to the Lakes for 'noise' 

Maybe, with my 'Posh'-ish MH I could swing it for a night in the CP of the Ullswater Hotel for a fee :wink: They let me in there once [honest] 

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well Geoff thanks to Hymervanman I don't need to start digging through my posts and GPS points as his link shows my input to a similar thread and photos!

Sorry but wilding in the lakes is perfectly easy. The problem with peoples perceptions of the lake district is they just tend to think of it as Windermere and Ullswater and maybe Derwent Water. These places are lovely but Windermere in July is like the Blackpool of the Lake District. 

Get in touch with Crummock water, Buttermere and if you can be arsed to drive the long way around Wast Water and you will discover what the Lake District is all about and plenty of wild spots!

Also pubs are often keen to let you park if you ask but again avoid the hot spots. I consider myself a local as I have had boats moored there for many years and live just 45 minutes from Ullswater. I started boating there when I was just 7 years old.

You will be entering the busiest period though Geoff so as already mentioned you will compete with car drivers for wild spots so you will need to think ahead. Late arrival or very early arrival for some of them advised.

Some good CL sites as well scattered around but someone with your experience of wilding will have no bother at all!

If your up for a meet up when your in the lakes or in this neck of the woods let me know. God knows if we will be here as he laughs at my plans but it would be great to see you!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Hymervan has done a great link and you have re-inforced my belief in wild-camping, even in tourist locations.

I have a particular desire to do Langdale Pikes- again!

Re meeting up in Lakes or Teesdale, I will keep in touch via PM. It has to be done!

Geoff


----------

